# 9dpo BFN :-( Anyone got a BFN at 9dpo and a BFP later?



## calimom029

Hi everyone. I'm new in this forum. Actually I've been reading threads for months but this is my first post. I'm 28 years old, married for 3 years and TTC for 2 months now. This was my first month using OPKs. I used the clearblue digital (smile vs empty circle). So according to the OPKs I ovulated on the 1st (CD13 of a 28 day cycle).Today I'm 9dpo, tested with FRER 6 day sooner and got a BFN. And I really mean a BFN, stark white, fresh snow white, not even the faintest of faintest line to obsess over. I really thought this was going to be our month because we had perfectly timed our bd. I'm devastated and don't know what to think... I'm trying to not lose hope but I believe if I was pregnant the test would show at least a super faint line... Has anyone ever got a clear BFN at 9dpo and then a BFP later? 
Thank you so much ladies. Baby dust to all of you https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/baby.gif


----------



## junebaby08

Thats still really early!! I would test in a few days!! Not alot of women get bfp that early! Good luck


----------



## calimom029

Thanks!!! I've seen so many women getting BFP at 9dpo. I was really hoping for at least a squint, super faint line but nothing... I'm gonna try to wait till 12dpo to test but I know how this goes... I'm a POAS addicted!!


----------



## calimom029

Anyone???


----------



## kt0326

I think it's still really early so your definatley still in :) I've read the most common day to implant is around 9dpo so as you have a regular 28 day cycle this could be you, so give it a few days for your levels to double :) x


----------



## lexodee

I'm new here and i'm 11dpo and took a test this am and got a BFN.. I'm in the same boat thinking I have lost my mind. I have two girls already 9 & 5 and with the 9 yr old I knew and with the 5 yr old I was sick forever so I went to the dr. and got BW and BAM came back with a congrats your preggers! 
This time I swear i've lost my mind. I have every symptom and am sick but i'm very deflated with the BFN because just like u I thought I would see a faint line....


----------



## CastawayBride

HCG doubles in your system every two days but is building up in your system all day if you are pregnant. I did get a BFP early on, 8 dpo with my son, and 10 dpo this time, but I know I implant on the early side. You may just have a bit longer wait while your egg gets comfy. Hang in there hun!


----------



## Kardashianw

Yes agree with post above could take longer to implant as I know mine takes about 10days to implant and only get a :bfp: 13/14dpo. I would wait defo x


----------



## Anniebobs

Last pregnancy I had a bfn at 10dpo and bfp at 13dpo and with dd I got my first bfp at 12dpo after a couple of bfns. The early bfps are not the norm, so don't worry! Fingers crossed for Sunday!


----------



## Ashlee B x

last pregnancy i run out of tests by 5dpo (yes i tested that early n hadnt got more :haha: ) and didnt test again till 16dpo (af was 2 days late!!) and got a very faint line on a FRER so yes you are def still in the running :) xx


----------



## 2moms2be

This thread is comforting; thank you ladies.

I got a BFN yesterday at 9DPO. Feeling out... have my classic sore, swollen boobs (though they started a lot later this time, which is strange, and it's not as intense as usual) as though AF is coming, so I don't have high hopes... but hey, anything is possible, right?

Trying to maintain hope without setting myself up for disappointment.

<3


----------



## CalebsMom

I'm also 9dpo! :) I tested today as well and got a bfn, but I feel your POAS addiction. I know with my son I had some IB but this has been a new game since I'm on clomid this time around. My body is screaming symptoms! Good luck and lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## calimom029

Thank you ladies! That's what I love about this forum... TTC is so stressful and I'm so happy to know I'm not alone on this road! Tested again this morning at 10dpo and got a BFN. But I'm trying to not count myself out yet. AF is supposed to arrive on the 17th. I'm gonna wait and test again by Friday (12dpo).
Thanks!!!


----------



## Kardashianw

I would stop testing!! Test until the 17th has passed I know it is hard but then you may not be so dissapointed.


----------

